# Patrick Roy's son



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Looks like a chip off the old block. I love goalie fights, but the other goalie obviously wanted nothing to do with it, so what was Roy's issue? Couldn't quite understand the audio  . Maybe his dad forgot to tell him that he shouldn't be throwing punches at a guy who doesn't want to fight.

One of my favorites of good old Patty.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

sounds like the old man is going to be in more trouble than the son, I heard a report this AM that there may be legal troubles for dad for "encouraging" the action.

to be honest, if you dont want a piece of the action arent you still going to try to defend yourself? that guy just took the beating. love it.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The backup goalie must not be to good either, they ended up losing 10-1 after winning the first game in the series.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Fighting is part of hockey, that other goalie needs to grow a pair and fight!!! Goalie fights are the best!!! :beer:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The other goalie should just give up and start playing basketball. :lol:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah this is all true. It's a part of hockey and is what makes hockey, hockey (more different than any other sports because of the allowed fighting!!)

The other goalie took it like a little b!tch he does definetely need to grow a pair and man up! i mean i dont think too many people would just stand there and not do anything and curl up in a little tiny ball.


----------



## Ghost1941 (Apr 3, 2008)

jgat said:


> One of my favorites of good old Patty.


I remember this fight, it was fairly balanced but Roy got the best of him. When Mike Vernon squared up with Roy it was a whole different story, Vernon beat the hell out of him.

There's been several fights between goalies with the Wings and Avs... I know at least of 1 instance with both benches on the ice.


----------

